# Nexen N3000 ?s



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

Well she just turned 6200mi and the rear BFGs are gone:willy:. I bought a new set of Nexen N3000 tires from ebay with a really nice tread design. They are 245/45ZR17s Tread ware is 340, Traction is AA Temp is A all 4 for $239. not bad for only $59.75 a tire:cool Has anyone ran these before if so what do ya think about 'em? I had to jump on 'em just two BFGs would have cost me that much:lol: anyway I will post a review after a few miles


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

Never heard of them but I don't know, if you know but the treadwear traction and temp are all compared to tires from the same company not to other companies tires. Just my lil opinion.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Dang that is cheap. Keep us posted. Do they stick, and do they last?


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

Well I done some investagation and came up with this. They are a Korean tire Co.That have a joint venture with Michelin Korea Tire Co., LTD . and are just now starting to show up here in the states. and there web site is http://www.nexentire.co.kr/english/main/index.asp and also found some helpful info sorry if it's a repost. 

All passenger tires must conform to federal safety requirements in addition to these grades. 

TREADWEAR
The tread wear grade is a comparative rating based on the wear rate of the tire when tested under controlled conditions on a specified government test course. For example, a tire graded 150 would wear one and a half (1 1/2) times as well on the government course as a tire graded 100. The relative performance of tires depends upon the actual conditions of their us, however, and may depart significantly from the norm due to variations in driving habits, service practices and differences in road characteristics and climate.

TRACTION A B C
The traction grades from the highest to the lowest, are A,B,and C, and they represent the tire's ability to stop on wet pavement as measured under controlled conditions on specified government test surfaces of asphalt and concrete. A tire marked C may have poor traction performance. The traction grade is based on braking (straight ahead) traction and does not include cornering (turning) traction.

TEMPERATURE A B C
The temperature grades are A (the highest) B,and C, representing the tire's resistance to the generation of heat and its ability to dissipate heat when tested under controlled conditions on a specified indoor laboratory test wheel. Sustained high temperature can cause the material of the tire to degenerate and reduce tire life, and excessive temperature can lead to sudden tire failure. The grade C corresponds to a level of performance which all passenger car tires must meet under the Federal Motor Vehicles Safety Standard No. 109. Grades B and A represent higher levels of performance on the laboratory test wheel than the minimum required by law. The temperature grade is established for a tire that is properly inflated and not overloaded. Excessive speed, under inflation, or excessive loading, either separately or in combination, can cause heat buildup and possible tire failure.


SPEED RATINGS 

Speed rating passenger tires originated in Europe, where highway speeds can exceed 100 mph. The speed rating indicates the maximum speed a properly inflated tire will withstand for a determined time. Testing for a speed certification is conducted in a laboratory setting.

The speed rating of a tire is an indicator of the tire’s performance capability. Improving the tire’s performance capability will normally benefit the automobile’s performance. Conversely, decreasing the tire’s speed rating generally lowers the tire’s ability to contribute to the automobile’s performance. 


SPEED	SPEED	SPEED
SYMBOL	MPH	KPH
M	81	130
N	87	140
P	93	150
Q	99	160
R	106	170
S	112	180
T	118	190
U	124	200
H	130	210
V	149	240
W	168	270
Y	186	300
Z	OVER 149 OVER 240


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

Nexens are junk, plain and simple, if you want a good tire that's cheap, buy Kumho's


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

I have had nexens on my ML320 SUV for about 6 months now, good handling, smooth and quiet, have had no problems, pretty good tire and excellent price IMHO. tommy


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

My personal review so far after 250 miles. These tires are great! I have thrown this car around pretty hard and it stuck. Ask anyone who has run the country roads of WV it's like running a serious road course. Some curves was posted at 45MPH I was taking them at 63 and felt confident I could get another 3-4MPH these things stick GREAT! They are a little noisy at highway speeds and I don't like the sidewall design all that great, and when you do a little burnout everyone in town will hear you they SCREAM! Still have some wheel hop but I didn't think replacing the tires would cure it anyway. I never had them on a wet road but with this tread design I'm sure hydroplaning will not be an issue. On a scale of 1-10 1 being bad I rate these tires...

Straight Line Traction 7 Dang that torque & M6:cheers 
Cornering Traction 10
Overall Handling 8
Tread Design 10
Sidewall Design 1
Overall look 5
Noise 5
Speed Rated W for up to 168MPH 10
Overall this is a whole lot of tire for only $60 a pop "on Ebay" and I would recommend them to anyone. And when comes time these ware out I will go back to them.Thank you NEXEN!!!! Who ever you are:lol: :cool


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Can we get some pics?


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Not that bad looking....


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

I just got my tires, I too will let everyone know how I rate them, but first I gotta burn off the BFG's


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

These tire's rock, I mean there inexpensive in price but handle great and stick like glue when warmed up. And they handle awesome in rain, I found that out yesterday. I would highly recommend them to anyone. I ordered mine COD got them in 3 days. Here's the ebay link if interested...http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/17-I...ewItemQQcategoryZ66475QQitemZ8065598612QQrdZ1


----------

